# ganze Ordner ins FTP via SHH hochladen



## YU-Koda (24. Juli 2005)

Vieleicht hat ja jemand ein Tipp.

Ich versuche gerade eine Übertragungzu FTP via SSH und gehe dabei so vor:


```
ftp Hostname
Name: <USERNAME>
Password: <PASSWORD>
ftp> cd verzeichnis/wo/es/rein/soll/
ftp> mput *
```

Mein Problem ist, sobald Unterordner hochgeladen werden, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: "not a plain file" . Was mache ich falsch und wie kann ich es richtig machen?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (9. August 2005)

Hast du auf beiden Hosts Shellzugriff. Wenn ja versuchs mal mit SCP.


----------



## YU-Koda (9. August 2005)

Daniel Wittberger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du auf beiden Hosts Shellzugriff. Wenn ja versuchs mal mit SCP.


Nein, das würde nicht funktionieren, da es nur ein reiner Webspace accont ist. Aber.... der MC tuts auch  Der hatte in WinSCP nicht funktionieret, weil der Tastenbefehle wie F10, F1 etc nicht erkennt. mit ZOC hatte das dann geklappt


----------

